
What is exactly in the air you're breathing? - bayareafoodster
http://whatsinyourair.hellowynd.com/
======
nmstoker
Why was "exactly" added to this title? It doesn't help and the position makes
the sentence ungrammatical.

Not to pick on bayareafoodster, but I note both their other submissions have
poor grammar in the titles. Generally best to stick to what the originals say,
unless you can add value without errors.

